# Why do you play video games/other kinds of games?



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 12, 2019)

As I'm approaching further into my life (college), I feel like there are a couple reasons to why we play games. One reason is to break away from harsh reality for a little while. The other is just for pure enjoyment and not worrying about anything at all. 

Why am I saying this you ask? It's because for me personally, it impacts the way how we enjoy and look at our games that we play. When all of us were kids, we just purely look at the fun that we're given and go with it, no matter how bad the quality is. No deadlines to stress about, the finances, etc. This gives us more time to soak in and appreciate the fun that we are playing. Let's not also forget hundreds of hours spent and the nostalgia that kicks in years later.

When we reached into adulthood at least (not all of you are in this age group yet), we start having to worry about many things in life. Sure, we still get the fun we get, but it doesn't feel the same because of the lingering things that are yet to be done in our minds. Plus, we can't play many hours with tight schedules to worry about. 

I'm trying my best to describe this as much as I can but what I feel like when playing games most of the time is more of *neutralizing* our mood than *savouring* the pure enjoyment of our games.

Do some of you feel the same way? What other reasons to why you play?


----------



## Liability (Jun 12, 2019)

i play for enjoyment. it's become a major hobby for me. i'm also a big homebody and i don't really like to go out anywhere. i can't just watch TV or YouTube all day, either

my video games is like someone else's books. there's always a new game to play and explore


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2019)

I think it’s something you can enjoy no matter how old you are.  Age doesn’t matter when it comes to video games.  It doesn’t matter whether you win or lose either, it’s how you play the game.  I know that because I grew up playing them, I’ll still probably be playing video games for the rest of my life, even if it gets reduced to one hour on the weekends.  If you truly love and are committed to something, why give it up?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 12, 2019)

I play just for pure enjoyment and love for the games I'm playing. It makes me happy playing ACNL or Zelda, and other games. I don't know that my reasoning has changed from when I was a kid until now, only that I'm a much bigger gamer as an adult vs when I was a kid. I don't know if there's any reason besides it's just fun and I like it. The same way I like dessert. Why do I love it so much? Just because


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 13, 2019)

I play video games mainly because I enjoy them and they've been one of my hobbies since I was very young. But I get what you're saying because games, among other things, are also my escape from the real world. Between the stress of being an adult, my depression and anxiety, I need a way to take my mind off of things or I'll go crazy. Games provide a fun and relaxing form of entertainment that helps take my focus off of all the things that I have to worry about. I both enjoy playing them and use them as a stress reliever.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 13, 2019)

Mostly enjoyment, but when I was younger I'd use games as a stress reliever. If I was ever riled up about somethin, I would just turn on somethin peaceful like ACWW and soon I wouldn't be mad (but damn I can hold a grudge XD). Now that I'm older, I use them as a way to detox before or after work, so that I can atleast have some peace before I have to deal with rude people.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 13, 2019)

Enjoyment or a distraction.


----------



## Maiana (Jun 13, 2019)

Video Games is not only a hobby/lifestyle for me, but my way of relaxing in most cases. Every video game I play tends to focus on a different component in my mental health. Whether it's my stress levels or I want to express my creativity/imagination. They play a huge role in my life, and as I get older I know that I probably won't be giving them up anytime soon.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 13, 2019)

Enjoyment and escape! I like RPG/simulation type games because it really feels like an escape for me. I've also moved around a lot because of work/family and depending where I am, I don't have a solid group of friends in real life. But different online game communities have connected me to friends I can play with, so there's also a socialising aspect to it. Not everyone likes to play co-op or multiplayer (I also enjoy single player games as well), but the reason why I personally game more as an adult than when I was a kid is because of the fact that I've made more friends through online gaming communities as an adult.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 13, 2019)

I play games to enjoy them (I recently played a point-and-click game called Dropsy and it was DELIGHTFUL), because I love the experience, but I don't deny there is a certain level of escapism. I live with mental disabilities and a tendency to isolate myself and depression and anxiety, and there are a lot of times I play video games to escape some of my struggles. That being said, I only stay with a game if I genuinely enjoy it, and usually, while it may be sadness that leads me to start up a new game, if it's a good game, a few minutes of playing turns my mood from "trying to numb my pain" to "genuinely enjoying the gaming experience".


----------



## Chris (Jun 13, 2019)

Purely for entertainment. No deep reason behind it - I just like it.


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 13, 2019)

as a distraction from the real world.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 13, 2019)

I honestly play to have my life in a virtual world.. I create for almost every single game
a story that has me as a character. I don't really have real friends, most of the time I 
am at home (don't have work, it's so hard to find in France..), waiting that my boyfriend
comes back the weekend and yeah.. so I guess I play to escape the real world.

But there are also some games that I play for pure enjoyment. 
Best example is actually animal crossing, sure I create my own little world
but I play it to enjoy it and I never created any story with this game.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 13, 2019)

because it's a fun hobby & keeps me away from being bored


----------



## Hanoumi (Jun 14, 2019)

I play video games to socialise with my friends


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 14, 2019)

I had a lot of reasons, now its just cuz I enjoy it you know. No reason to sugarcoat it


----------



## ams (Jun 14, 2019)

I think just for fun. I've never been much into TV or movies and I think I prefer entertainment where I take a bit more of an active role in the story rather than just watching. So while other people turn on the tv to unwind at the end of the day I'm more likely to play a game.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 14, 2019)

because sometimes life sucks so it's nice to get away.


----------



## meo (Jun 15, 2019)

Artistic value I suppose. My favorite games tend to be for the customization, imagery/design, soundtracks, stories, etc. 
Of course, I think the escape playing them is a part for everyone so I wouldn't discount that aspect. In the same way you may read fiction. Being able to apply things to a character which you can, in a sense, put as an extension of yourself is enjoyable. Gaming opens you up to almost limitless possibilities. 
I think also there's an aspect of challenge and stress that's enjoyable. Accomplishing challenges feels nice and gaining rewards valuable to you/your character. The controlled stress of certain situations (horror genres/mmo raiding) is entertaining as well.


----------



## demoness (Jun 15, 2019)

i'm a hedonist.  i don't really need a reason to want gratification.  lol


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 15, 2019)

I play video games because it really helps with my anxiety and letting go of all the stress from my day.
I have a job that can be pretty stressful sometimes, and playing video games now really helps calm me down and ?get away? for a little bit so I feel a lot better.
There?s also a big nostalgic factor because I played them so much growing up. Older people and my coworkers make fun of me sometimes for still playing video games (I?m almost 30) but since I see a lot of people on here playing it that are the same age as me, it doesn?t really bother me anymore.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 15, 2019)

I've always been a Lego game fan. I'm absolutely getting the Skywalker saga when it come out. Best reveal of e3 imo. I usually play them the summer begins because I am bored and don't have much to do. They are easy but feel good to compete for some reason.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2019)

To relax and have fun. I'm in no way some elitist competitive person but I can be a bad loser lol


----------



## Noctis (Jun 16, 2019)

I used to play for enjoyment. Well i still do but after getting a job it has helped me relieve stress and also helps me distract myself from bad thoughts.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 17, 2019)

Tina said:


> Purely for entertainment. No deep reason behind it - I just like it.



this lmao


----------



## Tao (Jun 19, 2019)

I just like doing it. Nothing deeper than that.


----------



## RainbowGrace (Jun 21, 2019)

Stress relief for me for sure.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 20, 2019)

I'm the type of person who needs to do something while watching something. Like I couldn't just sit on a couch and watch TV without having something in my hands, I grew up on handheld consoles and it's just what I know. Gaming itself... honestly I've been trying to step away from it. I just got pulled into a toxic mindset of needing certain numbers and achievements and it just became about appearance and not enjoyment. Going back to a "handheld" console really helped me with that. Gaming is something I want to do because there's nothing else to do. I do love the experience of gaming and I love so many types of games, but I want to share that experience with someone without it being a competition. And I also want my life to be more than that. I don't know, right now I'm in the transition from adolescence to adulthood and I'm just looking for a purpose, and I know that entertainment isn't it.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun (Jul 20, 2019)

Romaki said:


> I'm the type of person who needs to do something while watching something. Like I couldn't just sit on a couch and watch TV without having something in my hands, I grew up on handheld consoles and it's just what I know. Gaming itself... honestly I've been trying to step away from it. I just got pulled into a toxic mindset of needing certain numbers and achievements and it just became about appearance and not enjoyment. Going back to a "handheld" console really helped me with that. Gaming is something I want to do because there's nothing else to do. I do love the experience of gaming and I love so many types of games, but I want to share that experience with someone without it being a competition. And I also want my life to be more than that. I don't know, right now I'm in the transition from adolescence to adulthood and I'm just looking for a purpose, and I know that entertainment isn't it.



Okay, I wrote my reply but it ended up being kind of huge... so I'll put it under spoiler tag. xD


Spoiler



I know how you feel about achievements and numbers. I used to have that, but managed to put it under control.
May I know what makes you feel like you need to get achievements and numbers, do competitive play? For me personally achievements are just a way of having some goals and things to do after I finish the game. Like I'd never play the game just for achievements, but just knowing that I can always go back to the game and try to get all achievements or play on harder difficulties makes it feel like there's another adventure ahead.
And as of competitive play - I personally like to play a few fighting games, so I know that they always try to make you interested in online play, getting higher rank and etc., but I'd say I can control it and just play for fun. For example, if I don't feel like playing anything "heavy" or new, I'd just go and fight a few matches in SoulCalibur VI or Street Fighter V, try to learn a new move or tactic and it sort of refreshes my feelings. Then I close the game and go for the "heavy" ones. Maybe you just need to find some way of these competitive games making you feel better without being focused on the numbers? Let me know if I can help. 

As of your final sentences and transition from adolescence to adulthood, I think someone made you feel bad about your hobby and it's difficult for you to accept games unless they're on handheld because of that. Or you can't make peace with the fact that it's not wrong to have entertainment as your main hobby and devote yourself to it. 
When I was growing up, my grandparents would always try to make me think that work is the most important thing in life. But it's not - your hobbies and you are what matters the most. Work is just something we have to do in order to be able to enjoy and support ourselves. It's important to find work that doesn't make you feel bad and it's great if you like working, but I think it's wrong to focus solely on work because that just takes away your personal time, like some people who get so into it that they don't know what to do when there is no work. They come home and feel scared because they don't know anything about themselves: what movies they like, what food they prefer etc. and instead of exploring themselves, they'd just try to think about work.
Games have some work into them, too. You can't have fun in a game without doing anything and it all requires some effort which may or may not always be that great. Like I'm currently playing Kingdom Hearts Re:coded - it gets a bit repetitive when I have to fight the same enemies over and over, or struggle with bosses but it is fun. Now if I had to do the same thing in a game I don't like... that would just be awful. So, I think you just need to explore your taste a little more, find something that makes you feel great even when it's not super-exciting and then you'll feel better.

Finally, you mentioned meaning to life. There really isn't much meaning to anything: we work to get money, we make families because humans feel bad alone and we raise children because that's our responsibility. We're not meant to do any of this, but we do it because we want to. I remember reading those history books and some literature... usually the ones who would try to place this burden of "meaning" on us were some propagandists or self-centered kings/presidents who just wanted to control people. Sometimes there are things we need to do, but it depends.

So, what I mean to say is that it's perfectly okay to spend a lot of time on games, think about them or even try to get competitive and all that. As long as you know it makes you feel good and it's not causing any great damage to society or people you love. I always use the example of thrown out batteries - if you throw out batteries without recycling them, would anyone get hurt? Technically, no but eventually those batteries will start causing ecological damage and everyone will get hurt. That's the same with being immoral or focusing too much on work - nobody gets hurt, technically but eventually everyone gets hurt. 
Playing games and being excited about them, maybe even obsessed is fine as long as you have it under control and can prioritize taking care of your loved ones or working just enough (!) to have the money you need for yourself / your family. If games are something that makes you really happy, if you feel excited about seeing all of those worlds and stories - then there is absolutely nothing wrong with loving them.

I used to think that I know all about games and the ones I played were kind of... eh, they just weren't for me. They were good games but not something that I like a lot. Eventually I tried to be more open-minded and found out what I like. Maybe it's the same for you with competitive ones? I'd be glad to help you to figure out what exactly is your preference.


P.S. Please forgive me for a long message... I read your post and it seemed to me like you're having some doubts about this matter. Let me know if you want to talk about it more - I'll be glad to listen to you and talk. And if I misunderstood something or you disagree with what I said - let me know, too!!


----------



## Reckoner (Jul 22, 2019)

It keeps me less bored and with something to do in my life.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 11, 2019)

For entertainment and also for stress release. It's like you can escape for a moment from your everyday 
life and having some fun.


----------



## Sylvia (Sep 11, 2019)

It's a distraction from reality (as you said), for enjoyment, and a de-stresser in some ways.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 11, 2019)

Mostly I play video games for fun and distraction, but I like to alternate between gaming and watching YouTube or listening to music or drawing and occasionally reading a book. They're all are distractions in the end and and they do alleviate a lot of stress if you're not feeling positive, but I mostly do these things because they're really fun.


----------



## Hal (Sep 11, 2019)

Depends on the game really. For any type of adventure game I play, it is to get lost in that world and characters. For shooters and fighting games, I'm very competitive, so I gravitate towards those type of games. The building of skill and the payoff/reward fuels me to push myself further.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 21, 2019)

Video games distract me from the stress in my life. My job is really stressful and I have a lot of health problems and video games make me feel better about my situation by giving me something to do.


----------



## therandompuppy (Jun 26, 2020)

I play games to pass the time with something fun and visually stimulating


----------

